# MAC in Bangkok (Suvarnabhumi airport)?



## Purity (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi!

I'm visiting Thailand in January and I was just wondering if anyone knows if there's a tax-free MAC store at the Suvarnabhumi airport in Bangkok?


----------



## littleinkpot (May 25, 2008)

Anybody know? I'll be there in August and I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Purity (May 25, 2008)

Yup, they had one when I was there in January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's one hell of an airport though. Gigantic!


----------



## speedygirl247 (Jul 28, 2008)

What were the prices there?  I have a friend going and i was going to send them on holiday with a shopping list.


----------



## Purity (Jul 29, 2008)

*speedygirl247:* I think an eyshadow cost about 550 Baht (about 110 Sek) an eyeshadow costs 145 Sek over here so it's cheaper than in Sweden anyway!


----------



## UyenNhii (Jul 30, 2008)

Fluidline was 640 bath =)


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Purity, *i'm going to Bangkok on Oct, do MAC store in Suvarnabhumi airport have complete stock? I mean not the newest collection, but at least they have the complete range of powder, lipstick & e/shadow.

or anyone can help?


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 7, 2008)

MAC @ the airport has the complete line and the latest collection that come out during the time. The price at the airport is around 10-30% cheaper than what you pay at outside dept store.


----------

